
Homograph attack( link is not it appears,for example click on this paypal link ) - introvertmac
http://www.pаypal.com
======
greenyoda
Here's an explanation of the phenomenon being demonstrated by the posted link:

[http://www.jefftk.com/p/is-unicode-safe](http://www.jefftk.com/p/is-unicode-
safe)

